# The Hitchswing...your hitch mounted rack swings away when you need access



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

So much love.

PS not my Gwagon... but that is my toyota.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Those 1up racks tilt down for rear hatch access, as most hitch racks do. Seems like a solution looking for a problem.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

They are WAY over priced.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

HPIguy said:


> Those 1up racks tilt down for rear hatch access, as most hitch racks do. Seems like a solution looking for a problem.


Yep, it does tilt town, but it's now at shin level. Easier for us to load unload without anything to lean/climb over.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Silentfoe said:


> They are WAY over priced.


I guess that depends on how you figure out what things are worth to you. My mountain bike is "over priced"...my bike rack is over priced...


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Always true. However my bike is my baby and worth it. The rack serves an important purpose. The swing away does, well...swings away?


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Silentfoe said:


> Always true. However my bike is my baby and worth it. The rack serves an important purpose. The swing away does, well...swings away?


True true. I guess it depends what car you have too. On our 4 runner, the rack sits pretty high. My wife goes in and out of the back of the car a ton, and reaching groceries, kids, etc over the rack was a headache...not to mention, easily sitting on the tailgate area to put shoes on, etc.

My bike is my baby too. =) Too much rain...can't ride it though. Good dirt ahead of us!


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Gawd I hope so!


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

I think these swing away style racks & hitch adaptors will become more popular, for two reasons.

-Swinging them away is easier than lifting a rack full of bikes. Not a big deal for stronger folks, but many people can't do it or are intimidated by the task.

-There are more and more camper vans out there in use by bikers, this allows full access to the rear storage area or living area of the van.

I looked long and hard for something like this, and almost had something custom made for near $1,000. Thankfully, I found a company in Utah that makes them out of a shop in his garage. The thing is awesome and damn near indestructible. Called a RakAttach. Here's a review somebody did Trail Tested: Kuat NV 2.0 with Rak Attach Swing-Out Mount | Expedition Portal


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree on the swing-away rack style becoming more popular. Do you mind me asking how much the Rack Attach costs? I see no pricing on the web site.

Thanks


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

brentos said:


> I think these swing away style racks & hitch adaptors will become more popular, for two reasons.
> 
> -Swinging them away is easier than lifting a rack full of bikes. Not a big deal for stronger folks, but many people can't do it or are intimidated by the task.


It's true. Even with the 1up and the Thule rack being able to drop down 30 degrees or so, one has to reach in/over/through and then hoist 60+ lbs of bikes up and down. Just not feasible for many.

And let's not even mention the unmentionable...E-bikes. 50lbs + each.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

69tr6r said:


> I agree on the swing-away rack style becoming more popular. Do you mind me asking how much the Rack Attach costs? I see no pricing on the web site.
> 
> Thanks


I believe they are $399.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

brentos said:


> I believe they are $399.


Wow.... nice, but expensive. The issue with my hitch rack is that I can't open the hatch with bikes on the rack. Sure I can remove the bikes and pull 1 pin and have access, but simpler is easier if there is more than one and locked the bikes to the rack. For now If i am on trips with 1 or two bikes I will just use side back door for quick access to the cooler. Most often need if I do a food stop a supermarket. Need to keep the bikes locked up and when I get back I just want to get the food in the car ASAP rather than pull the bikes. So this a swing away is a great solution. However it is very costly. In some ways over priced, but then again having stiff and stable design with good pivot bearings that work and last drives up the cost. I can see these be really crappy if done on the cheap. Even so while I really like it I can't see dropping that much coin on it.

BTW... when not in use the rack is not on my car at all.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm anxiously waiting the Rocky Mounts Swing-Away Monorail bike rack. It's supposed to be around $530 for a 2 bike rack that has the capability to swing out. 

I know...even more money, but at least you get a whole rack.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

JoePAz said:


> Wow.... nice, but expensive. The issue with my hitch rack is that I can't open the hatch with bikes on the rack. Sure I can remove the bikes and pull 1 pin and have access, but simpler is easier if there is more than one and locked the bikes to the rack. For now If i am on trips with 1 or two bikes I will just use side back door for quick access to the cooler. Most often need if I do a food stop a supermarket. Need to keep the bikes locked up and when I get back I just want to get the food in the car ASAP rather than pull the bikes. So this a swing away is a great solution. However it is very costly. In some ways over priced, but then again having stiff and stable design with good pivot bearings that work and last drives up the cost. I can see these be really crappy if done on the cheap. Even so while I really like it I can't see dropping that much coin on it.
> 
> BTW... when not in use the rack is not on my car at all.


What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## dimitrin (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone compare the Wilco Hitch Swing to the RakAttach?

Also it looks like Kuat may start selling a rebranded version... https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/04/28/soc17-kuat-pivot-turns-any-2-rack-into-a-swing-away-platform/

I really need to get one of these and am looking for some input / hands on experience.

do they increase wobble or play? If so by about how much?

Thanks!!


----------



## ofrogg (Nov 29, 2005)

dimitrin said:


> Anyone compare the Wilco Hitch Swing to the RakAttach?
> 
> Also it looks like Kuat may start selling a rebranded version... https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/04/28/soc17-kuat-pivot-turns-any-2-rack-into-a-swing-away-platform/
> 
> ...


I am in "need" also! Feedback?


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm looking into one of these also now. I have a Tundra with a cabover camper and need a simple way to get the bikes out of the way.


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

I emailed Rak Attach no response the Wilco looks like $400+ yikes I guess Yakima just announced one of these for $299 not due out till April 2017


----------



## rodel (Aug 25, 2004)

walter from Rak Attach is usually really good at replying to emails and inquiries.
I paid $375 last year...

here's their original thread
http://forums.mtbr.com/cars-bike-racks/rakattach-move-your-rack-out-way-994033.html


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Bump! 

Any news on swinging hitch racks? 

I noticed neither the $269 Kuat nor $299 Yakima are listed on their respective websites yet.


----------



## Namlehse (May 8, 2013)

I'm considering a Kuat or Yakima. The others are just to much. For the price, I'd just buy another rack that fits my needs more like the North shore North Shore Racks

My camper has a hitch to the side rated for 100#, northshore fits the bill a bit better at the 400 range.










Current solution, I loose access to the drawer when the rack is on.



















Uses a 48" extension to clear the bumper.


----------

